# Where to find stripped lowers?



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to find stripped lowers near Fargo, only place I know that carries them is the outdoorsman but they say they dont know when they will get more in. Would be willing to make a trip to grand forks if there is somplace there that would have them in stock, if no one can think of a fargo place.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Order them online, and have them shipped to the FFL of your choice. After oking it with the FFL of course!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Prices are starting to crawl back up on those that actually are in stock somewhere. Saw a spike's jolly roger stripped lower sell for $155 here in Sioux Falls recently.


----------



## ANDY1913 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have an extra Mckay Enterprises AR Lower I'd sell if your interested $80.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------

